
Uninstall QuickTime for Windows: Apple will not patch its security bugs - LukeB_UK
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/14/uninstall_quicktime_for_windows/
======
jarnix
They should trigger an alert if it's possible within the software. I have
something called "Apple Software Update" on my PC, it could be used to display
an alert or even ask the user to remove Quicktime automatically...

------
ijk
This is a major issue for media production. Many toolchains depend on
Quicktime. Premiere and AfterEffects just got a lot less useful on Windows.

